# First timmer here



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is a few pics of my 67' Impala...

67' 3 wheel motion passenger...









67' raised up...









67' 3 wheel motion driver... 









67' driver side raised up...









67' passenger side raised up...









67' lowered...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

damn nice work homie. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 11 2010, 06:06 PM~17161201
> *Here is a few pics of my 67' Impala...
> 
> 67' 3 wheel motion passenger...
> ...



Looks good homie ! 


Welcome to LIL & keep buildin' bro !!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 11 2010, 06:15 PM~17161267
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shadow247_@Apr 11 2010, 09:36 PM~17163078
> *damn nice work homie.
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro'...i got another post up on here if u already havent seen it. its pics of my 65' Chevy Stepside...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 11 2010, 09:48 PM~17163197
> *Looks good homie !
> Welcome to LIL & keep buildin' bro !!!
> *


Thanx bro'...ur da second guy to welcome me to LIL.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

sick work man, keep it up! you got any pics of the suspension an how its set up?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good man, welcome to layitlow.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 11 2010, 04:06 PM~17161201
> *Here is a few pics of my 67' Impala...
> 
> 67' 3 wheel motion passenger...
> ...


looking good homie, welcome to lil.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome to LiL bro, very nice work with the 67


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a bad '67, dogg.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE WORK D!! WELCOME TO LIL! MY NAME IS DARREN TOO, BUT OBVIOUSLY SPELLED DIFFERENT. YOUR DOING SOME NICE WORK ON THEM SUSPENSIONS. I LIKE TO MESS WITH MY SUSPENSIONS TOO YOU SHOULD CHECK THEM OUT SOMETIME.

HERES SOME PICS OF MY 64. IT WAS THE FIRST ONE I PUT A FUNCTIONAL SUSPENSION ON, BUT I JUST REALIZED I NEVER TOOK PICS OF IT LOCKED UP IN 3 WHEEL.






















CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE OF YOUR WORK BRO!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass i like to do working suspensions to...welcome to lil


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Good to see your Build...Welcome Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

seems like thats the new trend in models every one is doin it ! looks good mang! i have a couple spring loadeds


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 12 2010, 03:27 AM~17165928
> *sick work man, keep it up! you got any pics of the suspension an how its set up?
> *



yea bro i got a few pics...but its not as good as it looks covered up. but i will post some pics soon up for u...laterz bro'.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sweet 67,i like the truck too! welcome to lil keep up the firme work homie!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 12 2010, 07:58 AM~17166410
> *NICE WORK D!! WELCOME TO LIL! MY NAME IS DARREN TOO, BUT OBVIOUSLY SPELLED DIFFERENT. YOUR DOING SOME NICE WORK ON THEM SUSPENSIONS. I LIKE TO MESS WITH MY SUSPENSIONS TOO YOU SHOULD CHECK THEM OUT SOMETIME.
> 
> HERES SOME PICS OF MY 64. IT WAS THE FIRST ONE I PUT A FUNCTIONAL SUSPENSION ON, BUT I JUST REALIZED I NEVER TOOK PICS OF IT LOCKED UP IN 3 WHEEL.
> ...


Hydrohype was da one to introduce me to LIL an asked me to join...he was tellin me bout some guy who was on LIL name Darren too. so i came an checked it out...show ur posts. u do awesome work...an dat 64' is bad ass bro'...u do some wicked paint jobs. i aint dat creative...but i do like workin suspension. an seein alot of guys here at LIL buildin models...its all off da hook. I never thought i'd b part of something like dis...im still tryin to catch my breath. lol...laterz bro'


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shadow247_@Apr 11 2010, 10:36 PM~17163078
> *damn nice work homie.
> :thumbsup:
> *


2X


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice WIPS and welcome to LIL.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is a lil update on my 65' Chevy Stepside...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here r da pics dat were requested...my frame work for my 67' an 65'. It aint nothin like wat some of dese guys do here at LIL...dis is wat i came up wit. im Still gettin use to suspension work...

67' Impala frame...













































65' Chevy frame...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 12 2010, 05:58 AM~17166410
> *NICE WORK D!! WELCOME TO LIL! MY NAME IS DARREN TOO, BUT OBVIOUSLY SPELLED DIFFERENT. YOUR DOING SOME NICE WORK ON THEM SUSPENSIONS. I LIKE TO MESS WITH MY SUSPENSIONS TOO YOU SHOULD CHECK THEM OUT SOMETIME.
> 
> HERES SOME PICS OF MY 64. IT WAS THE FIRST ONE I PUT A FUNCTIONAL SUSPENSION ON, BUT I JUST REALIZED I NEVER TOOK PICS OF IT LOCKED UP IN 3 WHEEL.
> ...


I see two of my Homie's have met each other! DL I like the foe man!
Yea dogg i notice you got a habit of not showing all your cars, or taking one picture
and not busting it back out... Got to put that in check Mr. Styles.
Buy the way, It sounds like your feeling better, I hope?
And to our new visionary artist Dfwr83 i told you homie, You would find a new home hear and a new source of info, interaction and trade. Trust me, you will learn much,
while the same people learn off of you. This is the cyber water cooler for the best model builders in the world, from all over the world.. From south central LA to Amsterdam the Netherlands to St Louis.. Montreal canada.. Hawaii Florida everywhere accept 
Arizona, we will never see a nice model come out of AZ. No I am joking.
Dfwr Once again myfriend, welcome to lil, your in good company..
Roll motha fuckin call.. hydrohype in your house... roll call..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

P.S. New homie'z
Watch out for this guy name (Jimbo) He is a bad ass, deadly builder!
but he will start typing and never stop,,(he will talk your damm ear off.
No jus kidding about the talking part..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is some pics of my H2 Hummer...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is some pics of my 70' Chevelle...
















































All dese builds im postin today r out of da box stock...no customizations on dem. I also didnt even dust dem off...i thought i still take some pics an post dem on here.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here r pics of my Escalade...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is my 49' Mercury...


one side of my rear panel fell off...


























gotta find dat panel...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds bro welcome to layitlow


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 18 2010, 05:50 PM~17229425
> *nice builds bro welcome to layitlow
> *


Thanx bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone know where i can find Daytons...i'll pay for da wheels/rims an shippin. i'd like to buy at lease 2 more sets of my da chrome...an 1 more set of da gold an chrome. like da ones on my 67' Impala...thanx. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is another look at my 65' Chevy...been slowly workin on it. 


i put some foil around da windshield...









da cab an doors been wet sanded an polish'd...




































been mostly workin on my subs an amp...all made frm scratch.









im also workin on da tailgate...gonna smooth'n up da edges. 










Well i hope it'll b done soon...u'll know wen its done. i'll b postin dem pics next...laterz.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Apr 12 2010, 10:38 AM~17167304
> *seems like thats the new trend in models every one is doin it ! looks good mang! i have a couple spring loadeds
> 
> 
> ...



I seen more of ur builds bro'...u got mad skillz. keep up da good work...laterz


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2010, 03:53 AM~17187617
> *P.S. New homie'z
> Watch out for this guy name (Jimbo) He is a bad ass, deadly builder!
> but he will start typing and never stop,,(he will talk your damm ear off.
> ...



:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 22 2010, 02:17 AM~17267979
> *here is another look at my 65' Chevy...been slowly workin on it.
> i put some foil around da windshield...
> 
> ...



NICE WORK DOGG!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 22 2010, 02:20 AM~17267982
> *I seen more of ur builds bro'...u got mad skillz. keep up da good work...laterz
> *


YO GOOD LOOKIN OUT! YOU dont understand how much that means mand i say it but its true as hell, BUt im just trying to keep up wit all yall! yall the ones wit mad skill no doubt, !!!! im getting ALL of my insperation from you guys and thaNKS :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 22 2010, 10:30 AM~17269468
> *NICE WORK DOGG!
> *



thanx bro'...so ur da guy Hydro was talkin bout huh? lol...Hydro is a cool dude. He pulled me out of youtube...told me i was worthy for LIL. lol...
laterz...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Apr 22 2010, 11:53 AM~17270117
> *YO GOOD LOOKIN OUT! YOU dont understand how much that means mand i say it but its true as hell, BUt im just trying to keep up wit all yall! yall the ones wit mad skill no doubt, !!!! im getting ALL of my insperation from you guys and thaNKS :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *



lol bro'...i would have said da same thing. dat 65' Chevy is my first ever custom lowrider...first time wit a suspension, doors cuttin out, subs an amp, an jus bout every lil details u see on it. but thanx bro'...i take inspiration frm all da guys here at LIL, jus like u bro'. laterz...


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

THATS why this forum is the SHIT!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is wat i been workin on...slowly but surely. 


first off...im fillin in da tailgate. i used a clear piece of plastic for da bottom panel...havent gotten to paint it yet cuz i left wit out my maskin tape. was gonna mask off da Chevy sign on gate...so i could paint da rest. but its all good...prolly do it today an i'll b postin more pics on dat. 









i was also workin on my subs...got it wired up.









i know it aint all dat...but it works. mostly jus for looks... :biggrin:










sry bout da resolution...i used my phone to take da pics. let me know wat u all think...thanx :thumbsup: . laterz...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Trucks looking good, bro. Nice set-up too.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good the amp looks like an old jensen amp i used to have


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Apr 26 2010, 04:22 AM~17303058
> *Trucks looking good, bro. Nice set-up too.
> *



thanx bro'... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 26 2010, 07:59 AM~17303399
> *looks good the amp looks like an old jensen amp i used to have
> *



i know rite...i had one of dem myself. but i wasnt tryin to go for dat look...i jus thought da amp would look good wit a clear window on it. an u sayin jensen...made me laugh. i remember da window would slide over da chrome part of da amp...da jensen would lite up wen u turned it on. maybe me go bak in time for a min dere lol...laterz bro'.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is wat else i been workin on...jus finished hingin up da doors. LIL is da first to get dis update...youtube hasn't yet seen it. da last time i showed it on youtube...i had jus cut out da door panels. 







































if u look close...i cut out da grill 


















still needs work in da trunk...




























alot of da custom work u see is all frm scratch. da rear spoiler i made frm a 70' Chevelle's hood. also da hood scoop was made frm da roof of my 65' Chevy Stepside. im also usin da 65' Chevy's wheels. i've had to do alot of body work to get it to how it is now.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2010, 05:46 AM~17187610
> *I see two of my Homie's have met each other!  DL I like the foe man!
> Yea dogg i notice you got a habit of not showing all your cars, or taking one picture
> and not busting it back out...  Got to put that in check Mr. Styles.
> ...



one thing Hydro bro'...dat 67' Impala u like. dat build is frm AZ...im originally frm AZ. lol...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 29 2010, 08:59 PM~17347161
> *one thing Hydro bro'...dat 67' Impala u like. dat build is frm AZ...im originally frm AZ. lol...
> *


 s :angry: :angry: spoke to soon about the 67! lol 
nah truth is? Dem AZ. boyz aint to be played wit! They know they customize 
there Az's off.. you cant doubt it.. lowriders for real.. thats why the hydro clowned.

I just saw your monte video. its funny... the photo's of your monte look better 
than the video of your monte. and the video of your truck 65 looks better to me
than the photos of the truck.. either way? both cars prove to me that layitlow has something to offer you. and visa versa.. now the monte? If you scoop em?
you better have something under that hood with heat? that would warrant that scoop.
that goes for the one in the back too? i am your homie.. and i cant let a friend come out with a wing on the back of a chevy? unless it is a wing that is used to hold down firmly on the road...(A Monster) that's a big wing on that chevy homie.. i like the hinge work and the mod work shows skill.. but if you have a stock motor pushing a chevy with a wing?
you are open for ridicule... i like the rims and the black wall tires... 
(slam the suspension jus a lil) that bitch will make a statemant..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 26 2010, 12:35 AM~17302722
> *here is wat i been workin on...slowly but surely.
> first off...im fillin in da tailgate. i used a clear piece of plastic for da bottom panel...havent gotten to paint it yet cuz i left wit out my maskin tape. was gonna mask off da Chevy sign on gate...so i could paint da rest. but its all good...prolly do it today an i'll b postin more pics on dat.
> 
> ...


are sub's wired ..series or parallel? you know you can try to bring them bitrch's
down to 1 ohm? :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Apr 12 2010, 07:24 AM~17166303
> *That's a bad '67, dogg.
> *


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 30 2010, 05:20 PM~17353605
> *are sub's wired ..series or parallel? you know you can try to bring them bitrch's
> down to 1 ohm?  :biggrin:
> *



lol...i tried to make it like (four 2-ohm subs, 4 channel amp: 4x2-ohm loads.) took it off a crutchfield's wirin diagrams. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 30 2010, 05:08 PM~17353520
> *s :angry:  :angry: spoke to soon about the 67! lol
> nah truth is?  Dem AZ. boyz aint to be played wit!  They know they customize
> there Az's off.. you cant doubt it.. lowriders for real.. thats why the hydro clowned.
> ...



i hear ya on dat one bro'...an u'll jus have to c wat type of motor i put in dat Monte. u have any tips on how to loosen superglue...? i tried to lower da front end of da Monte...but didnt lower it enough. i was plannin on leavin da rear end stock height...but might lower it a lil. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

DAMN...im fallin way behind. sry bout dat guys...but im hoping to show my 86' Monte by tomorrow. i had some problems wit da paint...but its gettin dere. an like i said...hopefully i'll get it done by tomorrow. :happysad:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sry bout dat guys...i forgot to put up some pics of my 65' Chevy Stepside. It's all done...well its re-done. lol...but here it is. Tell me wat u think...laterz.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good came out sweet but you nead to redo some of the speaker screws lol


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 17 2010, 08:09 AM~17512998
> *looks good came out sweet but you nead to redo some of the speaker screws lol
> *



yea...i didn't notice until after i posted dem pics. lmao...its all good tho. i did da best i could...my first time clearin an polishin out a model. but thanx bro'...laterz.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is not quite a finished build...its been da most difficult build yet. for me dat is...i named da car "Bad Company" only because its been a pain. I know deres still a lot of imperfections...da paint jus wouldn't come out rite for me. i've had to re-do da blk 3 times...cuz it kept bubbling up on me every time i put clear'd it. so i got tired of re-doin it over an over...so i jus put it together so i could show wat it looks like now. hope u all enjoy...laterz.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: looks real good in here bro! real nice work for sure!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2010, 06:30 AM~17524831
> *:wow:  looks real good in here bro! real nice work for sure!
> *


Thanx bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

check it out...jus a lil preview of wat i been workin on lately. let me know wat u think...thanx. laterz....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

nice 99 truck Hey bro could u help me on a project I am building....


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

truck lookin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jun 14 2010, 12:54 PM~17782366
> *nice 99 truck Hey bro could u help me on a project I am building....
> *



no problem bro'...u can him me up anytime. jus shoot me a pm...let me know wat ur needin help wit. laterz...

oh yea...thanx for da props. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Jun 14 2010, 12:57 PM~17782388
> *truck lookin nice :thumbsup:
> *



thanx bro'...i've been workin slowly on it. mostly jus here an dere...i did do more work on da frame. still gots a long ways to go...laterz.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 16 2010, 11:30 PM~17511932
> *Sry bout dat guys...i forgot to put up some pics of my 65' Chevy Stepside. It's all done...well its re-done. lol...but here it is. Tell me wat u think...laterz.
> 
> 
> ...


I love the truck man.. It looks like it would get a noise ticket with all that poundage going on in the bed! I know you want to move on. but trust me your not gonna feel right about your collection until you are more happy with your monte! How long do you let the black dry before trying to clear? you can spray some throw away hood or trunk or plastic spoon.,.with your black..let it dry good..then clear it and see if it reacts...? change the black or the clear to a compatible partner.. when its all said and done,, you'll feel better. Its a beast now! you put a motor in it! we will give you a pass on the motor being a ford color!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 15 2010, 09:01 AM~17791479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 16 2010, 03:43 AM~17801555
> *I love the truck man.. It looks like it would get a noise ticket with all that poundage going on in the bed!  I know you want to move on. but trust me your not gonna feel right about your collection until you are more happy with your monte! How long do you let the black dry before trying to clear? you can spray some throw away hood or trunk or plastic spoon.,.with your black..let it dry good..then clear it and see if it reacts...? change the black or the clear to a compatible partner.. when its all said and done,, you'll feel better. Its a beast now! you put a motor in it!  we will give you a pass on the motor being a ford color!
> *



yea i think dats wat had happen wit my Monte...i never really left dat blk dry. now dat it has...im thinkin bout tryin it again. i also still do a lil more touch ups on it...an for da motor. i thought i'd do something different...so i went wit da blue to match da int. i know dat still doesnt satisfy u...but i think it came out nice. thanx bro'...laterz.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ah :biggrin: man I am always satisfied..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a lil update to my 99' Silverado...youtube is not gonna get dis update until later today. it'll b my 3 update on youtube for dis truck...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

happy father's day...to all u father's out dere. maybe someday i'll b able to know wat dat means to all of u father's...im not a father. but its all good...laterz all.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Silverado looking good bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 20 2010, 01:53 PM~17838815
> *Silverado looking good bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro'...u know it would look even more better wit ur stylish paint jobs on it. ur paint jobs r off da hook... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a lil look at my frame...had to change a few things to it to make it work for my wheels. nothin else i tried...different wheels...i jus didnt like it. so i wanna keep da same wheels but not gonna fit...so i redid da rear end. hope u all like...laterz.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

guess u gotta b someone to get notice around here huh... :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jul 2 2010, 04:29 PM~17946648
> *guess u gotta b someone to get notice around here huh... :dunno:
> *




:biggrin: shocks look good bro! keep doin what your doin bro, things will come in time


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a lil update on my Silverado...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I am loving the work man... the pivots are looking like after market bolt on's
real good work D..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 11 2010, 05:11 AM~18015550
> *I am loving the work man... the pivots are looking like after market bolt on's
> real good work D..
> *


thanx bro'...not to mention, but dem pins look really nice holdin dem down. cant wait to get some paint on dis thing...but still needs a lot of work. still got a lot more cleanin up to do...an also try to make da one side lock up wen u lift it. but other den dat...its comin along nice. laterz bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

well here it is...a late update.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

silverado is freakin sic love that frame work


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 21 2010, 11:29 AM~18101668
> *silverado is freakin sic love that frame work
> *



thanx bro'...i also got vids on my build at youtube. same id as here on LIL...dfwr83. laterz...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

nice bro look at my topic


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 21 2010, 12:07 PM~18101919
> *nice bro look at my topic
> *



cool bro'...


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

You have some nice builds :thumbsup: and you do some awesome scratchbuilding.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 24 2010, 01:44 PM~18130344
> *You have some nice builds :thumbsup: and you do some awesome scratchbuilding.
> *



thanx bro'...i scratch built da link bars, link bar mounts, step notch, an all da pivot points. i even made dat shock out of a nail...an drilled out a parts tree to fit it in, as well as da pivot points on it.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a lil update...something i was workin on today. hope u all enjoy it...laterz.










i been workin on my motor for my 99 Silverado...but i figured out dat i had to do something bigger to make it fit.









here it is wit da rear end lifted...









so i had to drill out a place for my drive line to go...









after i got done wit da drill...i notice dat i had to cut da center piece to make it work. 









i really didnt wanna do dis...but i had to cut some off.









looks like i got more paintin to do...









here it is lowered...i might still have to drill out a bigger hole for my drive line.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jul 24 2010, 08:26 PM~18133018
> *here is a lil update...something i was workin on today. hope u all enjoy it...laterz.
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice bro!! does the front lay even with the back since you didnt cut the front wheel wells?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 24 2010, 10:32 PM~18133058
> *looks nice bro!! does the front lay even with the back since you didnt cut the front wheel wells?
> *


yea bro'...it lays rite on dat center piece. an wen da rear end is lifted...da front cross members lays perfectly. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah, thats pretty badass work there man...simple yet ingenius.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 10:39 PM~18133117
> *hah, thats pretty badass work there man...simple yet ingenius.
> *



thanx bro'...im sure u know how it feels wen someone gives u props like dat. its really motivating...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres a few pics to help ya with the enclosed side window ya was talkin bout.

































hope that helps ya out some.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 10:48 PM~18133174
> *heres a few pics to help ya with the enclosed side window ya was talkin bout.
> 
> 
> ...



dang bro'...dat truck is off da hook. u know how u got da door piler still over lappin ur door...im planin on shavin mine down. so dat way it looks like a full door...but i like how u made da whole truck work for u. dats awesome bro'...
thanx man...dat helps a lot.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here it is...my laid out frame.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a look at wat i been workin on...still need to clean it up a lil.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sick work bro!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2010, 02:47 PM~18143903
> *  sick work bro!
> *


thanx bro'...i wanted dem to go down more. but didnt wanna make da seat too low...so i left dem like dat.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that is pretty cool..been wanting to do that, now i know how..schoolin me for a change!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 10:39 PM~18148377
> *that is pretty cool..been wanting to do that, now i know how..schoolin me for a change!
> *



dats jus da first step...u know everything starts wit a first step. it can alwayz b mod wit ur touch...or any one on LIL for dat matter. im sure u would an could do a better job...i wanted it to go down more but didn't want big gaps on da bak of da seats. so i left it like dat...
thanx bro'...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

getttin a quick ninja peak.. Great stuff D.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 27 2010, 05:07 PM~18155793
> *getttin a quick ninja peak.. Great stuff D.
> *


thanx hydro...its been a real frustrating day. my firewall block my inter access out...so i was tryin to figure out wat happen. i finally got it...so now im bak. lol...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here it is guys...finished cleanin up my seats a lil. i know it could b better...but i'll try harder next time.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

seats look good nice idea


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 29 2010, 04:41 PM~18176162
> *seats look good nice idea
> *



thanx bro'...i was tryin to get dem to slant forward more. jus didnt want big gaps n my seats...lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looking good


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 29 2010, 04:45 PM~18176200
> *looking good
> *


thanx man...i got dem sittin n primer rite now. should b able to take some more pics by da end of today...laterz. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

well here it is...got some primer on da seats. looks like i still got a lot of cleanin to do...but it'll get dere. 



















an also...dis is my first attempt to makin a box for my silverado. tell me wat u all think...thanx. 









first off...i used da bak of some old rims i had, which belonged to my 70' Chevelle. i jus cut da center of dem out.









second...i took da roof of my 65' Chevy. it was nice an flexible enough for me to bend it...









third...i took an old rag an cut it up. den i carefully stretched it out over da plastic...after i used super glue to harden up da cloth. i used some spot putty to fill in da holes in cloth...
let me know wat u all think...thanx.

jus wanted to say...to whom ever made dat topic of how to make a look alike fiberglass box. thanx man...it really helped out.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a lil of wat i been workin on...let me know wat u think.










thinkin of usin da original center console...wit a lil modification. 









found an extra screen in my parts...so i cut da dash to make it fit.









jus to give u a look at da layout...









too bad my seats cant go down any farther...thinkin bout re-doin it, so it can.









got some primer on my box...gotta start on my second box.









jus a look at da dash...how i mounted my screen.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jul 31 2010, 11:59 AM~18193671
> *here is a lil of wat i been workin on...let me know wat u think.
> 
> 
> ...


exelent... dude for a minute in one of the picutes? I thouht you were making
a toilet for the truck? :wow: then I seen it was a box! okay say dah Markie


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 31 2010, 09:05 PM~18193723
> *exelent... dude for a minute in one of the picutes? I thouht you were making
> a toilet for the truck?  :wow:  then I seen it was a box! okay say dah Markie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 31 2010, 02:05 PM~18193723
> *exelent... dude for a minute in one of the picutes? I thouht you were making
> a toilet for the truck?  :wow:  then I seen it was a box! okay say dah Markie
> *


haha bro'...looks like u came up wit a new idea for ur next build huh bro'. lol jk...
thanx bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Been a while since i posted anything...here is a lil update. dis is wat i been up to da past few days...i was workin on a frame job for a fren. so dat was keepin me busy lately...i got dat done an he's got my vid posted on his post. check it out if u already havent...his id is ofdattx. but here it is...i'll let da pics speak for itself. laterz...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is something i made frm scratch... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i used da outer rim of some wheels, air cleaner, masking tape, an some paper clips...let me know wat u think. thanx...laterz.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jul 29 2010, 06:40 PM~18178921
> *well here it is...got some primer on da seats. looks like i still got a lot of cleanin to do...but it'll get dere.
> 
> 
> ...


speaker cabnet, how to's? that might have been pancho1969?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jul 31 2010, 12:31 PM~18193862
> *haha bro'...looks like u came up wit a new idea for ur next build huh bro'. lol jk...
> thanx bro'...
> *


He,mm a porta potty in a truck? first I got to do some trucks, before I graduate to making shitters! Darren that truck is looking better and better.. I am still blown 
away by them seats man..
(Do you know whats gonna happen)? All this building is gonna boost your confidence 
and your vision, and something is gonna pull you back to your 67? and your gonna have one of those,( oh shit, why did'nt I think of that sooner?) moments.. and that is going to bring you all the way to completion of your impala! 
watch and see!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good bro,keep it up !! :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 22 2010, 01:30 PM~18375859
> *speaker cabnet, how to's?  that might have been pancho1969?
> *


matter of fact...dat idea did come frm pancho1969. i thank'd him for sharin his how to wit da sub box...im stuck to it now. i think it turned out nice... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 22 2010, 01:39 PM~18375917
> *He,mm a porta potty in a truck? first I got to do some trucks, before I graduate to making shitters!  Darren that truck is looking better and better.. I am still blown
> away by them seats man..
> (Do you know whats gonna happen)? All this building is gonna boost  your confidence
> ...



Lmao bro'...graduate to makin porta potties huh. too funny bro'...an yea man, i think its startin to look really good. i jus need to get some paint on something to make it better rite...jus wait an c wat i do wit da paint. lol...an i hear u on dat bro'. i will get bak to my 67' Impala sooner or later...i also like to re-do da rear hydros on dat. since now dat my bro hooked me up wit some brass...an come to think of it, i never knew workin wit brass was so much easier. thanx bro'...laterz.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 01:42 PM~18375933
> *looking good bro,keep it up !! :biggrin:
> *



thanx bro'...hope ur trip was good. i think u said u were headin out somewhere for a show...how did dat go for u?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's clean bro I like them subs

Have u got them pumps and amps?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 22 2010, 02:42 PM~18376236
> *That's clean bro I like them subs
> 
> Have u got them pumps and amps?
> *


thanx bro'...i think dey came out lookin nice. i had scratch built my first sub for my 86' Monte...but dat Monte is gettin a make over some day. so i tore it apart an took out dat sub...den i jus built another sub to match it. 
nah im still waitin on my bro to get bak to me on da amps...i'll prolly msg him today an ask bout it. laterz bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is some more updates on my 99' Silverado...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass so far bro... I cant wait to see this one done...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 2 2010, 12:26 AM~18466815
> *Thats bad ass so far bro... I cant wait to see this one done...
> *



thanx bro'...im gettin close. i hope by dis weekend i can have it in some paint...jus depends on da weather. laterz bro'...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats bad bro I can wait to see it on some paint.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 2 2010, 10:27 AM~18469088
> *Thats bad bro I can wait to see it on some paint.
> *


yea, same here bro'...i cant wait to get it all done. i still need to make dat bed lock up wen lifted...might take me some more time to figure dat out. but i know it'll b worth all da work...thanx for da comment bro'. laterz... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I am posting this video for dfwr83 it has been made by him 
I am only posting on here because he asked me to.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

thanx bro'...now i jus gotta learn how to post my vids on here. lol...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:biggrin: yeah ill post it a how to for u right now


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

just go this page on the bottom it would tell u bro 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...&CODE=bbcode&s=
wat u copy is the last words on youtube url after the = sign


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 2 2010, 01:50 PM~18470618
> *just go this page on the bottom it would tell u bro
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...&CODE=bbcode&s=
> wat u copy is the last words on youtube url after the = sign
> *


i checked it out, still not makin any sense to me bro'...its cool tho. thanx for tryin to help out...laterz :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dis is wat i been workin on today...not sure if i did it rite or not. can anyone tell me if im on da rite track...or if u have any suggestions. thanx...

air tank an a hydraulic pump...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

no answers...i'll take dat as bein on da wrong track. bak to da drawin board... :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 3 2010, 09:24 PM~18483067
> *dis is wat i been workin on today...not sure if i did it rite or not. can anyone tell me if im on da rite track...or if u have any suggestions. thanx...
> 
> air tank an a hydraulic pump...
> ...


AIR ON THE RIGHT AND THE HYDRO PUMP ON THE LEFT..THATS WHAT WE SEE SO FAR..  WHATS UP HOMIE? TRUCK IS LOOKING WILD DOG! YOUR COMING OUT OF THE SLUMP IT LOOKS LIKE! THE BED AND THE REAR END..WOW...
I HAVE NOT WATCHED THE VIDEO YET.. I WILL IN A MINUTE.. IM JUST HOE,N AROUND! :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 4 2010, 12:35 PM~18485790
> *AIR ON THE RIGHT AND THE HYDRO PUMP ON THE LEFT..THATS WHAT WE SEE SO FAR..    WHATS UP HOMIE? TRUCK IS LOOKING WILD DOG! YOUR COMING OUT OF THE SLUMP IT LOOKS LIKE! THE BED AND THE REAR END..WOW...
> I HAVE NOT WATCHED THE VIDEO YET.. I WILL IN  A MINUTE.. IM JUST HOE,N AROUND! :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro'...havent been much for buildin lately. everything on dat truck doesnt seem to get anywhere...da closer i think im gettin to bein done, da farther away it seems. jus bout da whole time i been buildin dis truck...it seem dat way. :ugh: but its cool tho...it'll get dere wen its time. 
i wasnt sure if i got dat pump rite...an i know dere aint much to an air tank. lol...but dats wat i got. i asked before...but dont remember if u answered. how many hydros can u put on a pump...? laterz bro'...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 3 2010, 11:24 PM~18483067
> *dis is wat i been workin on today...not sure if i did it rite or not. can anyone tell me if im on da rite track...or if u have any suggestions. thanx...
> 
> air tank an a hydraulic pump...
> ...


they look bad bro wat color u going to paint them?


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

truck is crazy man i like it i posted some more of mine im working on


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 6 2010, 11:27 AM~18497533
> *they look bad bro wat color u going to paint them?
> *


thanx bro'...im thinkin i should paint dem da same accent color i want for my interior. blue is da accent color i wanna put...since im wantin to run blue stripes across da side of da truck. laterz bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Sep 6 2010, 09:41 PM~18501807
> *truck is crazy man i like it i posted some more of mine im working on
> *



thanx bro'...i was tryin to go for something crazy an wild. looks like i got it :biggrin: 
dats cool bro'...i'll come check out wat u got goin on, on ur side. laterz... :thumbsup:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

insane work on the box caint waite till the truck is done its ganne be killer i bet


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Sep 7 2010, 11:14 AM~18505709
> *insane work on the box caint waite till the truck is done its ganne be killer i bet
> *



thanx bro'...im tryin my best to finish it up. i still got my 67' Impala waitin on me...lol.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ey homie,biuld is lookin clean,mabe u can find a way to tighten up the rack for the bed so it can hold.the miniture rc cars at radio shack use very small screws with nuts..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 7 2010, 11:18 AM~18505742
> *Ey homie,biuld is lookin clean,mabe u can find a way to tighten up the rack for the bed so it can hold.the miniture rc cars at radio shack use very small screws with nuts..
> *



thanx bro'...i hear u on dat. i jus didnt know if i should use something like screws for it...since im only runnin plastic under dere. i didnt want it to scrap away slowly...but thanx for da advise.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 7 2010, 11:05 AM~18505648
> *thanx bro'...im thinkin i should paint dem da same accent color i want for my interior. blue is da accent color i wanna put...since im wantin to run blue stripes across da side of da truck. laterz bro'... :biggrin:
> *


It's going to look nice I bet bro keep up the good work


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

damn homie im diggin ur skills bro you got some tight builds! :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Sep 7 2010, 07:18 PM~18509430
> *damn homie im diggin ur skills bro you got some tight builds! :wow:
> *



Thanx Pina...tryin to get all my builds an skills to da next level. alwayz tryin to do something new an different... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye. Bro,been checkin out your tred,u have mad skillzs...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 8 2010, 08:45 AM~18513754
> *Ye. Bro,been checkin out your tred,u have mad skillzs...
> *


thanx Machio...im still workin at it. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Jus wanted to announce to all my viewers...im now a proud member of da "Los Underground Kings MCC" an gonna rep it frm da 601. Philly, MS... :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to La Familia bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 8 2010, 04:09 PM~18517789
> *Jus wanted to announce to all my viewers...im now a proud member of da "Los Underground Kings MCC" an gonna rep it frm da 601. Philly, MS... :biggrin:
> *


 Congrats on the Club D.. truck is still looking hot... 
Mr Underground King now... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats bro keep up the work :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 9 2010, 01:12 PM~18524936
> *Congrats on the Club D.. truck is still looking hot...
> Mr Underground King now... :biggrin:
> *



thanx bro'...i didnt think anyone would ever ask. i was wrong...i didnt know dey liked my work. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 9 2010, 02:20 PM~18525413
> *Congrats bro keep up the work  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i thought i show a lil sneek peek at a pic in da works...jus something to show for in da club thread. i know 65rivi will do da pic more justice den i have... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 12 2010, 02:19 PM~18548343
> *i thought i show a lil sneek peek at a pic in da works...jus something to show for in da club thread. i know 65rivi will do da pic more justice den i have... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 my buddy gettin his clown on! thats right D!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 12 2010, 02:19 PM~18548343
> *i thought i show a lil sneek peek at a pic in da works...jus something to show for in da club thread. i know 65rivi will do da pic more justice den i have... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 12 2010, 05:03 PM~18548530
> *my buddy gettin his clown on!  thats right D!
> *


 :biggrin: u got dat rite hydro bro'...i gotta put something down for da L.U.K.M.C.C. so i thought i put my chevy on 3s' u know. :cheesy:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 12 2010, 05:37 PM~18548687
> *Already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



dats an old build tingo bro'...but jus thought i'd put something down for da club thread. still wanna re-do da frame an suspension work...now dat i know i can do better den dat one dere. thanx bro'...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 8 2010, 06:09 PM~18517789
> *Jus wanted to announce to all my viewers...im now a proud member of da "Los Underground Kings MCC" an gonna rep it frm da 601. Philly, MS... :biggrin:
> *


Congrats bro ! Well deserved and the most important thing, have fun ! :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 13 2010, 08:23 AM~18553356
> *Congrats bro ! Well deserved and the most important thing, have fun !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 9 2010, 11:02 AM~18524855
> *Welcome to La Familia bro!
> 
> 
> ...



congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye homie,an original member at that,looking forword to a new year,new biulds.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe+Sep 13 2010, 11:31 AM~18554419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 Machio... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

its been a while since i've posted anything...but i finally got something to show. i know u r all gonna think..."wait another one" lmao. but i like dis style...something like a cruiser.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

more progress pics soon to come i hope...plans r still goin. let me know wat u think...thanx.


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 15 2010, 05:41 AM~18572961
> *its been a while since i've posted anything...but i finally got something to show. i know u r all gonna think..."wait another one" lmao. but i like dis style...something like a cruiser.
> 
> 
> ...


truck looks good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Sep 15 2010, 09:37 AM~18573526
> *truck looks good so far  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro'...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye bro,I'm digging the workking seats.keep up the good work.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

some bad ass cars boys keep up tha good work :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 15 2010, 07:41 AM~18572961
> *its been a while since i've posted anything...but i finally got something to show. i know u r all gonna think..."wait another one" lmao. but i like dis style...something like a cruiser.
> 
> 
> ...


Do what you do bro, when you build for yourself you are much more satisfied.
Just my .02

build looks sick !!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 15 2010, 07:41 AM~18572961
> *its been a while since i've posted anything...but i finally got something to show. i know u r all gonna think..."wait another one" lmao. but i like dis style...something like a cruiser.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats tight bro dam speakers makes it stand up good :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Sep 15 2010, 10:31 AM~18573912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...i jus had to show off my scratch built speakers. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good bro, good luck to you and your club !!! :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 16 2010, 12:53 AM~18580689
> *looking good bro, good luck to you and your club !!! :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro'...u know i'll b tryin my best. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 15 2010, 07:41 AM~18572961
> *its been a while since i've posted anything...but i finally got something to show. i know u r all gonna think..."wait another one" lmao. but i like dis style...something like a cruiser.
> 
> 
> ...


trucks looking good... what colors you got in mind?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 16 2010, 07:08 AM~18581475
> *trucks looking good... what colors you got in mind?
> *


thanx bro'...i was thinkin of goin wit a silver base coat wit blue stripes an a ice green bottom.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 16 2010, 07:11 AM~18581482
> *thanx bro'...i was thinkin of goin wit a silver base coat wit blue stripes an a ice green bottom.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 16 2010, 07:19 AM~18581499
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 16 2010, 07:11 AM~18581482
> *thanx bro'...i was thinkin of goin wit a silver base coat wit blue stripes an a ice green bottom.
> *



That's pimpin' !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 16 2010, 07:29 AM~18581532
> *That's pimpin' !
> 
> 
> ...


i hope so bro'...i still got a lot of work to do. had to re-do some parts...an still workin on it. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is some more pics on my 99'...its still far frm bein done. but at lease i did make some progress on it...finally! :uh: its been pissin me off bad dis whole weekend... :angry: an hopefully i get to lay down some paint on it sometime dis week. da main thing dat kept me frm postin more progress pics was da rack on da bed...i ended up re-doin da whole thing. da first set up broke on me...so another step bak. but now i know dis one will hold up a lil better... :biggrin: well i hope u all like. laterz... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 19 2010, 06:02 PM~18605134
> *here is some more pics on my 99'...its still far frm bein done. but at lease i did make some progress on it...finally! :uh:  its been pissin me off bad dis whole weekend... :angry: an hopefully i get to lay down some paint on it sometime dis week. da main thing dat kept me frm postin more progress pics was da rack on da bed...i ended up re-doin da whole thing. da first set up broke on me...so another step bak. but now i know dis one will hold up a lil better... :biggrin: well i hope u all like. laterz... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean bro 
I like it am looking forward to see it on paint
keep up the good work bro
:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 19 2010, 07:02 PM~18605134
> *here is some more pics on my 99'...its still far frm bein done. but at lease i did make some progress on it...finally! :uh:  its been pissin me off bad dis whole weekend... :angry: an hopefully i get to lay down some paint on it sometime dis week. da main thing dat kept me frm postin more progress pics was da rack on da bed...i ended up re-doin da whole thing. da first set up broke on me...so another step bak. but now i know dis one will hold up a lil better... :biggrin: well i hope u all like. laterz... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMNN!! :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Sep 19 2010, 06:10 PM~18605173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...i jus gotta look twice myself. i out did myself on dis one... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 19 2010, 05:02 PM~18605134
> *here is some more pics on my 99'...its still far frm bein done. but at lease i did make some progress on it...finally! :uh:  its been pissin me off bad dis whole weekend... :angry: an hopefully i get to lay down some paint on it sometime dis week. da main thing dat kept me frm postin more progress pics was da rack on da bed...i ended up re-doin da whole thing. da first set up broke on me...so another step bak. but now i know dis one will hold up a lil better... :biggrin: well i hope u all like. laterz... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING CLEAN BRO!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 20 2010, 09:37 AM~18609789
> *LOOKING CLEAN BRO!
> *


thanx bro'...tryin to keep it clean. lol... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

been workin on a lil something...still need to b clean'd up. but thought i'd show wat it look'd like so far...tell me wat u think. thanx...


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

THAT IS CRAZY BRO!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 23 2010, 12:48 AM~18639145
> *been workin on a lil something...still need to b clean'd up. but thought i'd show wat it look'd like so far...tell me wat u think. thanx...
> 
> 
> ...


they are clean bro 
when u going to laid paint on the truck?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye homie,u geting down,them pups are off da hook,so are them speakers,crazy how their made from scratch...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219+Sep 23 2010, 03:00 PM~18643581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...let me know wen ever u or any of da guys need a set. i can make dem an send dem ur way...u can lay down da paint on it urself. u could also see da inner workings of my scratch built parts... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jus a look at wat i want my box to look like...i only got one coat on it so far. ima try an smooth'n it out den clear it...goin for dat really clean shine. let me know wat u think...thanx. laterz...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 24 2010, 06:11 PM~18654233
> *jus a look at wat i want my box to look like...i only got one coat on it so far. ima try an smooth'n it out den clear it...goin for dat really clean shine. let me know wat u think...thanx. laterz...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dam bro u got down on that box when u clear it is going to shine it up real bad ass bro keep up the good work


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 24 2010, 06:17 PM~18654270
> *:wow: dam bro u got down on that box when u clear it is going to shine it up real bad ass bro keep up the good work
> *


thanx bro'...i still need to put 2 more coats on it. dat Dupli-color paint is bad ass...Intense Blue Pearl. dried up n like a min... :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam homie,u keep outdoing your self,keep raising the bar.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 24 2010, 06:52 PM~18654496
> *Dam homie,u keep outdoing your self,keep raising the bar.
> *


thanx bro'...jus tryin to get some customers bro'. since i aint workin rite now...thought i'd sell something. boxes, speakers, pumps, an, some suspension work. all anyone has to do is send me a pm...let me know wat dey want an i can do da rest. :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 11 2010, 04:06 PM~17161201
> *Here is a few pics of my 67' Impala...
> 
> 67' 3 wheel motion passenger...
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The truck looks killer bro... I like that tilt bed you did on it....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 24 2010, 06:11 PM~18654233
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice work bro !!!!!!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

HEY DIES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO MAKE AN ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION PM OR QUOTE :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Sep 25 2010, 06:54 PM~18660883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got u bro'...gonna take a few pics for u. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

its been a while since i posted anything...so here is a lil more updates. i been workin slowly on my truck...tryin not to rush. but still want to finish it up before i move on to my next project...but i cant help myself. i need something more on here besides my truck...most of dis post is all bout dis truck. so i got a new project as well as some updates...

Here is all da updates...




































































































Here is my new project...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

those speaker pods are dope!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 2 2010, 04:17 PM~18719274
> *those speaker pods are dope!
> *


thanx...jus used some extra rim lips for dem. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

cool, yeah that's what I've been using too. I'm like on attempt 3 though. Still polishing the skills


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 2 2010, 04:31 PM~18719325
> *cool, yeah that's what I've been using too.  I'm like on attempt 3 though.  Still polishing the skills
> *


dats cool...dat was my first attempt. i know it could b a lil better...but dats wat i got an i think it came out pretty good. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

well shit, what'd you use to for the curves? I've been using this wire mesh & it's cool, but I dented it & had to start over.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 2 2010, 04:50 PM~18719416
> *well shit, what'd you use to for the curves?  I've been using this wire mesh & it's cool, but I dented it & had to start over.
> *


ur part of Los Undergound Kings...dang, i had to take a good look at ur id bro'. muh bad...
i used a t-shirt bro'...i jus glued it to da under side of da box. den stretched it out over da rest...den i used da glue to harden up da t-shirt.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Dam bro that's clean keep up the good work
Can wait to see Wat u got plan for that sixOne


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats some sick engineerin' bro ! good work homie !!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

jus posting this vid for D!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Oct 2 2010, 06:16 PM~18719879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...i gotta learn how to post it up myself.


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

dfwr83 said:


> Here r da pics dat were requested...my frame work for my 67' an 65'. It aint nothin like wat some of dese guys do here at LIL...dis is wat i came up wit. im Still gettin use to suspension work...
> 
> 67' Impala frame...
> 
> ...


How do u get it to lock


----------

